# I have to be Honest



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I hate tatoos, I don't see the point of them, but under this womans circumstances, I think this is really pretty

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-australia-37182390


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

I love tattoos if they're done well. I love that I get to wear my bits of art work rather than hang them on a wall


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2016)

There are a lot of beautiful and inspiring breast cancer survivor tattoos out there  









Also some pretty creative amputee tattoos.










There are also tattoo artists who do amazing work helping to cover up scars. 
Nothing "hate" worthy, just cool artists trying to help others feel better about their bodies, or simply enjoy some wearable art


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Luckily, nobody is going to force you to get any... ompus


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

BlueJay said:


> Luckily, nobody is going to force you to get any... ompus


Oh for gods sake... all I was saying how pretty this one and that you tatoo fans would like to see it. I wish I had bothered now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2016)

Happy Paws said:


> all I was saying how pretty this one and that you tatoo fans would like to see it.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
That's not what you said at all!!
You said you hate tattoos, can't see the point, but liked this one.

In any case, thanks for sharing a beautiful tattoo, maybe next time simply say "I saw this tattoo and the story behind it and thought it was beautiful."


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

They do nothing for me either, my OH has one and I can't really say as I like it but I don't hate it. I wouldn't want one myself but I can see why other people do and the recent thread on here showed some fantastic art work and designs. Whatever floats your boat


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

I have to be honest.....






I like good tattoos  i have three (tattoos, I'm not convinced they're all 'good' but they're mine all the same and I like them). 2 small and one larger one. I had them done during a very difficult period of my life... they are far more attractive than my old self injury scars. Anyway, I love the breast tattoo, I have seen a few other really beautiful ones. The I'm with stumpy one made me smile too


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Happy Paws said:


> Oh for gods sake... all I was saying how pretty this one and that you tatoo fans would like to see it. I wish I had bothered now.


If you posted it for 'you tattoo fans' you might have been more thoughtful about your wording.... or at least anticipated some of the comments.


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

Not a fan myself. The ones I don't understand are the poems/sayings on the back of the neck after all you can't read them even in a mirror.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Not keen myself either. 
I wouldn't have one done because I would get bored with it and also tattoos don't look good on stretchy skin !
When we were kids, we'd get transfers and they lasted until you had a bath .


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

kimthecat said:


> Not keen myself either.
> I wouldn't have one done because I would get bored with it and also tattoos don't look good on stretchy skin !
> When we were kids, we'd get transfers and they lasted until you had a bath .


Yep, billy stampers we called them. You can now get temporary tattoos.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

KatieandOliver said:


> If you posted it for 'you tattoo fans' you might have been more thoughtful about your wording.... or at least anticipated some of the comments.


OK I worded it wrong but having dislexia I sometimes get it wrong and have trouble thinking of what to put.

I really don't care who has and who hasn't got them each to their own. I just thought this one was nice, still how cares.


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Happy Paws said:


> OK I worded it wrong but having dislexia I sometimes get it wrong and have trouble thinking of what to put.
> 
> I really don't care who has and who hasn't got them each to their own. I just thought this one was nice, still how cares.


I'm sorry. I should have thought more too, I didn't really need to post that.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm not keen on tattoos either, I guess it was the era I grew up in and agree with Steve, tattoos don't look too good on wrinkly skin. I do wonder what the sleeve ones will look like when the person is 90.

Oddly neither of the children have one. Both have said they have thought about it, but ended up not bothering. I've not discouraged them particularly apart from a bit of nose wrinkling, but would have though that at least one of them would have succumbed at some time. Daughter has a couple of piercings other then her ears, son is as he arrived in this world.

As to the picture, very pretty and a nice way of making the lady feel good about her surgery. Good for her.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2016)

Siskin said:


> tattoos don't look too good on wrinkly skin.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Good tattoos are awesome and a permanent work of art!! I have plans for lots more


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

KatieandOliver said:


> I'm sorry. I should have thought more too, I didn't really need to post that.


Put it down the weather, it's doing my head in I can't think straight.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

ouesi said:


>


I love that


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy Paws said:


> I hate tatoos, I don't see the point of them, but under this womans circumstances, I think this is really pretty
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-australia-37182390


Got to say I agree with you
I se no point in covering your body with tattoos and wonder what they will look like when the body is old, saggy and wrinkled.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> I hate tatoos, I don't see the point of them, but under this womans circumstances, I think this is really pretty
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-australia-37182390


I never thought I'd understand there being reason to admire a tattoo, not my thing at all and honestly can't understand anyone wanting one but hey, everyone to their own, but this has actually changed my mind on them. If they can be used for this, I see a good purpose


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2016)

Bisbow said:


> Got to say I agree with you
> I se no point in covering your body with tattoos and wonder what they will look like when the body is old, saggy and wrinkled.


Nothing wrong with old, saggy, and wrinkled whether tattooed or not.

Growing old is a privilege denied to many, something to be grateful for I should think


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I dunno.... still look pretty fab to me!
There's no point in a lot of things, but people still enjoy them. Spending hundreds upon hundreds of pounds on fancy clothes... fancy cars... stamp collecting... collecting _anything_.... pretty much any other hobby lol!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

BlueJay said:


> I dunno.... still look pretty fab to me!
> There's no point in a lot of things, but people still enjoy them. Spending hundreds upon hundreds of pounds on fancy clothes... fancy cars... stamp collecting... collecting _anything_.... pretty much any other hobby lol!


In the eye of the beholder. Looks ruddy awful to me, but there you go....................


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2016)

I love all the photos but I particularly like the juxtaposition of this woman's dignity and elegance with her tattoos and piercings. Very cool


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

I love the fact that cancer survivors are finding their self confidence again through the use of tattoos. When part of who you are is suddenly taken away it can be difficult to come to terms with it, tattoos are a fantastic way of coming to terms with your situation and rediscovering who you are.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

OMG That 3rd picture :Wtf :Yuck


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> OMG That 3rd picture :Wtf :Yuck


She's not harming anyone or anything by doing it to herself though is she?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> She's not harming anyone or anything by doing it to herself though is she?


Yes, but they could have a better picture of her.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> Yes, but they could have a better picture of her.


She probably thinks that picture is a great one of her, and thats all that matters.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> Yes, but they could have a better picture of her.


Would it be a good picture of her if she wasn't tattooed?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Never been tempted myself , in fact when I was younger there was quite a stigma attached to them. A colleague had one on her calf and kept it covered all the time, she was so ashamed. I've cared for women who've implored with me to keep their tattoos out of sight of their mums or grannies when they were in labour !
My daughter got her first one on her back when she was 17 , quite discreet , she discussed it with me first and I said I'd prefer her to wait but respected the fact that she's run it past me and not just gone off and had it done. She was really anxious about telling her dad and brother , my son thought she was trying to tell us she was pregnant ! 
She's had another one since on her foot , again small and discreet.
For my last Birthday I printed one off onto transfer paper , it was a dog's paw, and put it on my forearm just to see her reaction. She saw through it straight away and was quite amused !
I do love the breast tattoos and think they are a very positive way for these ladies to accept the body changes ,


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Happy Paws - please dont try and use dyslexia as an excuse for being rude and judgemental about the way someone else looks.

You are clearly ignorant and discriminatory over something as simple and superficial as appearance. Do you also judge clothes, colour, religion, sexuality?

OT - tattoos are awesome. If i ever get more, i am only having traditional hand tattoos, and by this person: https://www.facebook.com/ihuda.tatovering

Never gonna happen, but i can dream.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2016)

I think all these pictures are awesome.

Anyone who manages to middle finger it to societal norms, who dares to live authentically which in turn create a safe place for those on the fringes to feel less ostracized, who judges less and lives more... It's all inspiring.

Hats off to them, I hope to be that cool when I grow up


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2016)

Nonnie said:


> OT - tattoos are awesome. If i ever get more, i am only having traditional hand tattoos, and by this person:


I want to design my own, but of course can't commit to any one design...

A friend of mine had a tattoo done in her late grandmother's handwriting off a note from her grandmother she had kept. It's very simple "I love you - nana" and it's on the inside of her wrist where she can see it any time she needs to. It's gorgeous...


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I am not a fan of tattoos. 

But then lots of people arnt keen on dogs and I share my house with Millie so horses for courses. 

My brother had a full sleeve and he knows I don't particularly like it. When I mentioned to him what about when he is old and wrinkly he said to me all his cool friends will be old and wrinkly with tats just like him  Which was a fair enough answer to a stupid question from me 

Although I think he has grown out of tatoos now as hasn't had any in a few years. 

In fact given his current direction in life he now finds it annoying that the sleeve comes down abit low and cannot be fully hidden by a long sleeve shirt  but you live and learn.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I dislike tattoos usually (NOT the people who have them - each to their own ), however the one in the OP was certainly beautiful and I totally "get" why the lady would choose to have it.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Nothing wrong with old, saggy, and wrinkled whether tattooed or not.
> 
> Growing old is a privilege denied to many, something to be grateful for I should think


I am all three of those things and pleased I don't have a tattoo to make it look worse
and yes, I am grateful to still be here and be able to say what I think without worrying about what other people think of me


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2016)

Bisbow said:


> I am all three of those things and pleased I don't have a tattoo to make it look worse


Well, for a tattoo to make old age look worse, you would have to start with the premise that old age looks bad. A premise I reject


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

ouesi said:


> Well, for a tattoo to make old age look worse, you would have to start with the premise that *old age looks bad*. A premise I reject


It's a shame it's the norm for our so-called civilised 'Western' society to view ageing with such fear & animosity, yet in other societies that some sneer at for being 'backward' growing old is revered, for with age comes wisom.

You're a long time dead, so do what makes you happy while you can, be it tattoos, abseiling, painting, whatever.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Well, for a tattoo to make old age look worse, you would have to start with the premise that old age looks bad. A premise I reject


I did not say old looks bad. don't put words in my mouth
But compare me with a lithe 20n year old and I would come off a distant 2nd
Does it worry me NO, I am just being realistic.l


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

ouesi said:


> A friend of mine had a tattoo done in her late grandmother's handwriting off a note from her grandmother she had kept. It's very simple "I love you - nana" and it's on the inside of her wrist where she can see it any time she needs to. It's gorgeous...


I have a similar thing.I have my late grandmother's handwriting from the last birthdaycard she ever wrote me on my ribs. I think I have a photo somewhere.










Found it! I even kept her spelling mistake in 

I'm of the belief that if it isn't your skin then it isn't your business. I love my tattoo and I want a quote on my foot to remind me how I managed to come through so much unscathed


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2016)

Bisbow said:


> I did not say old looks bad. don't put words in my mouth
> But compare me with a lithe 20n year old and I would come off a distant 2nd
> Does it worry me NO, I am just being realistic.l


I'm not putting words in your mouth  
You used "worse" which is a superlative of "bad" therefore the bad was understood.

I'm not going to argue about it, I just reject the premise of your post about tattoos would make you look worse. 
I also reject the premise of this post where you say you'd come in a distant second compared to a 20 year old.

It's not an argument, just a statement of how I feel. I get that you feel differently, and while I disagree, if that's how you feel about yourself, I respect that. 
Just don't generalize it to everyone (or those who have tattoos), because not everyone feels that way.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> Happy Paws - please dont try and use* dyslexia* as an excuse for being rude and judgemental about the way someone else looks.
> 
> You are clearly ignorant and discriminatory over something as simple and superficial as appearance. *Do you also judge clothes, colour, religion, sexuality? * That has nothing to do with you.
> 
> ...


*The only reason I mentioned dyslexia was because someone said I should have used a differant title for the thread.

Nonnie, If you want to read it that way that's up to you, I really dont care what you think about me.*


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

rona said:


> She's not harming anyone or anything by doing it to herself though is she?


I was just thinking she should have worn a blouse that didn't clash with the tattoos.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Firedog said:


> I was just thinking she should have worn a blouse that didn't clash with the tattoos.


Ugh, fashion police.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I must admit I am covered in tramp stamps. They do make me feel embarrassed sometimes but only because they aren't as good as some of the beautiful art work of today.

The one covering that lady's breast is beautiful.


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

Bisbow said:


> Got to say I agree with you
> I se no point in covering your body with tattoos and wonder what they will look like when the body is old, saggy and wrinkled.


When I'm old, I'll simply be saggy, wrinkly and heavily decorated


----------



## ROBERT HARKNESS (Jul 27, 2016)

Im fecked then ive only one leg not tattooed but getting it started in the new year. I love them on anyone and most tattoo artists have a amazing talent


----------



## ROBERT HARKNESS (Jul 27, 2016)

This is my back and im very proud of the art work


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> I hate tatoos, I don't see the point of them, but under this womans circumstances, I think this is really pretty
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-australia-37182390


I hate them too, but I've tried to become more tolerant of them because I have a beloved niece who loves them and has tattooed most of her body by now. And she's not even 21 yet. I think they are hideous, but it's only my opinion and different strokes you know? And I love and adore my niece. : )

I try to avoid seeing them otherwise, though. (look away I mean) To me they are just..ick.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

ROBERT HARKNESS said:


> This is my back and im very proud of the art work
> View attachment 281606


That is gorgeous.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> OMG That 3rd picture :Wtf :Yuck


Does it not occur to you that the lady is someone's mother, grandmother - perhaps even the person who posted the photos and your comments could really upset them. I've learnt with age not to judge people by appearance but by how they behave and what they say


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

ROBERT HARKNESS said:


> This is my back and im very proud of the art work
> View attachment 281606


This is truly beautiful. 
Who is the artist? I've promised myself a massive back piece once I've sold the house...


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

i love tattoo's. i only have one myself, but would like more when i have money after completing college and uni. 
i used to work in a care home and alot of the little old ladies loved looking at the staffs tattoo's and peircings.


----------



## ROBERT HARKNESS (Jul 27, 2016)

Katalyst said:


> This is truly beautiful.
> Who is the artist? I've promised myself a massive back piece once I've sold the house...


Willyg tattoos from belfast he has a 2 year waiting list which is a real bummer but worth the wait check out his web site he not long back from miami he goes over to work with the guys from the tv show miami ink


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

Wicked!

Have a nose at Inky Joe from Illustrated Primates work. He is set to do my back piece and my other leg and side when I have finished this last big piece. He is incredible and if wildlife, realism annd dot work are your thing, you'll love him.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't like tattoos either although there are a minority that I do think are creative and well done. Everyone and their gran has one these days anyway so there's hardly much of a stigma.
I do cringe at the utter simpletons that appear on Tattoo Fixers (a guilty pleasure) but I realise they aren't necessarily representative of your average tatt fan.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

You know what? I got my tattoos for me, and for me alone :Finger If someone doesn't like them, then they can just be grateful they're on my body and not theirs 

I find it rude that the term "hate" is used when talking about someone else's skin though. Its a bit strange to hate another persons body choices when it doesn't actually effect you.. but hey ho


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Nettles said:


> You know what? I got my tattoos for me, and for me alone :Finger If someone doesn't like them, then they can just be grateful they're on my body and not theirs
> 
> I find it rude that the term "hate" is used when talking about someone else's skin though. Its a bit strange to hate another persons body choices when it doesn't actually effect you.. but hey ho


Nobody is talking about your skin. When I say "hate" tattoos I am not talking about your choices I am talking about my own preferences.



rottiepointerhouse said:


> Does it not occur to you that the lady is someone's mother, grandmother - perhaps even the person who posted the photos and your comments could really upset them. I've learnt with age not to judge people by appearance but by how they behave and what they say


She wasn't judging the person's appearance, she was stating her opinion of the tattoo itself. At least, that's the way I took it.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> OK I worded it wrong but having dislexia I sometimes get it wrong and have trouble thinking of what to put.
> 
> I really don't care who has and who hasn't got them each to their own. I just thought this one was nice, still how cares.


It doesn't matter. People always want to tell other people what they should and shouldn't post. LOL. And I did not think that one was nice at all, because I don't think any are nice. As for surviving breast cancer then having ink injected into the skin...I can't even comprehend that.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

lorilu said:


> Nobody is talking about your skin. When I say "hate" tattoos I am not talking about your choices I am talking about my own preferences


Ok I'll rephrase it then.. so your "preference" is to "hate" something that I (or someone else) have on our skin that doesn't actually effect you..


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok, I hate

- man buns
- hipster beards
- twee tshirts with kittens or brachycephalic dogs on them
- vertical blinds (seriously why do people want all their windows decked out in the sort of thing normally reserved for GP waiting rooms)

All things that a lot of people seem to like, going by what I see day to day. It's no big deal, just a matter of personal taste.Tbh I'd expect people with tattoos to have thicker skin and not give a shit what people think.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

No tattoos myself (which I think puts me in the minority for my age group) and don't want any, but I don't hate them. Some are amazing.

I don't think people should ink their entire faces and then wonder why they are unemployable in certain professions. And in making that comment I'm not passing judgement on face tattoos, just observing that in this society, at this time, having a face covered in them does influence certain employers. Maybe in the future this will change and probably should, who knows?

My sister is covered in tattoos. My dad hates them, my mum loves them and I am indifferent to them. She's just my sister and I don't really notice the tattoos TBH. Her OH has even more (including a small one on his face and lots on his neck) but I don't really notice those either.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

ROBERT HARKNESS said:


> This is my back and im very proud of the art work
> View attachment 281606


Yes, it is a beautiful picture but what is the point ?
You can't see it unless you have eyes in the back of your head so to my mind it is a waste of time having it done
I don't mean to offend you but I just do not understand the reason behind it when you can't look at it and admire it


----------



## ROBERT HARKNESS (Jul 27, 2016)

picaresque said:


> Ok, I hate
> 
> - man buns
> - hipster beards
> ...





Bisbow said:


> Yes, it is a beautiful picture but what is the point ?
> You can't see it unless you have eyes in the back of your head so to my mind it is a waste of time having it done
> I don't mean to offend you but I just do not understand the reason behind it when you can't look at it and admire it


Yes i understand what you mean i just love tattoos and am quite happy to walk around in shorts most of the year to let other people admire the fantastic art work that ive got done to my body ive had alot of people stop and stare and most love it and youll always get a few that wont but its my body and the only 2 i owe anything to for it are my parents my dad loves them and he doesnt have any and my mum before she passed a few years back loved them too.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

If done correctly, tattoos are, without question, beautiful works of art. The only tattoos I disapprove of are those that cover the entire face in, what I can only refer to as, delinquent graffiti. It's not smart, it certainly isn't clever and I personally wouldn't employ such a person if they showed up to an interview with the words '[email protected]@K THE SYSTEM' emblazoned across their foreheads.
I might think that, but wouldn't wear it as an advertising slogan to illustrate my feelings.

Judgement excludes the 'Borstal Teardrop'


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

I find most tattoos just ugly. Naturally some look ok, and some even artistic, but the majority what I've seen is just bad. But I don´t expect anyone asking my permission or even opinion, if they want to have a tattoo. But don´t tell me I have to like them either. Isn´t that the idea of the free world, loving or hating what we want. We have a yam or yack thread in games and I believe this should be similar thread? Tattoos - yam or yack. For me yack, as _usually_ (not always) they end up looking like a mess. And sorry about repeating my message out three times, I've just noticed how easy it is to get online message twisted.

Here are some examples of ugly tattoos, well at least ugly to me. Other are free to love them and get them too.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

MrsZee said:


> I find most tattoos just ugly. Naturally some look ok, and some even artistic, but the majority what I've seen is just bad. But I don´t expect anyone asking my permission or even opinion, if they want to have a tattoo. But don´t tell me I have to like them either. Isn´t that the idea of the free world, loving or hating what we want. We have a yam or yack thread in games and I believe this should be similar thread? Tattoos - yam or yack. For me yack, as _usually_ (not always) they end up looking like a mess. And sorry about repeating my message out three times, I've just noticed how easy it is to get online message twisted.
> 
> Here are some examples of ugly tattoos, well at least ugly to me. Other are free to love them and get them too.


I think they are all ugly. Those and every other one I've ever seen hahaha!

My niece now designs her own. She is a very skilled and creative artist, though her artwork is not to my taste these days, skulls and weird stuff like that, but I still find tattoos icky. And skulls. Bletch!


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## saffysmum (Feb 11, 2015)

picaresque said:


> I don't like tattoos either although there are a minority that I do think are creative and well done. Everyone and their gran has one these days anyway so there's hardly much of a stigma.
> I do cringe at the utter simpletons that appear on Tattoo Fixers (a guilty pleasure) but I realise they aren't necessarily representative of your average tatt fan.


The original tatts are totally rubbish and usually obtained in Shagaluf after a few crates of the local turps.... 

However, what they end up with is usually awesome! Jay and Stretch have such a talent (not so sure about the lady though...)


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Pappychi said:


> View attachment 281642


Cute. And we don't care if they are, either. But we are allowed to have opinions about it.

Everyone has likes and dislikes. About everything. It's human nature.

I don't like stripes or dots or swirly patterns on clothing either. It makes me seasick to look at people wearing those kinds of clothes. Unfortunately my boss favors those patterns. I love my boss. I hate her clothes. : )


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

lorilu said:


> As for surviving breast cancer then having ink injected into the skin...I can't even comprehend that.


It's not for you to comprehend. It's for the person who has survived breast cancer. 
Many breast cancer survivors get nipples tattooed back on as part of the reconstruction. So yes, "injecting ink in to the skin" is actually a pretty common practice after surviving breast cancer. 
That some women choose to have that ink be something other than a nipple is no one's business but their own.



lorilu said:


> And we don't care if they are, either.


Clearly you do though. "Hate" is not exactly a neutral emotion 

I've seen many tattoos I don't like, some are stupid, some are downright ugly, not one has inspired hate in me though.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

I remember an oldish lady on Tattoo Fixers who had a white ink rose tattooed on the scar on the chest from open heart surgery.

She loved it and that's really all that matters. Some people like to hang their art on their walls, I like mine on my body. I just need to find the right one now


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Happy Paws: It is certainly beautifully done and very artistic; and done for an understandable reason. Like you, normally I just wonder WHY people want to do it in large amounts...but each to their own. It is becoming very fashionable; at one time I'm sure it was just men in the navy or even men and women in jail who had them done.
The thing that would worry me about having a tattoo just for the sake of it is that if I suddenly decided I really didn't like it, I might kick myself for having it done....A belly-button piercing is different, you can take it out or just change it...or a way-out hair colour or style isn't permanent. You can console yourself that you hated it but it will eventually go. But I don't think I would ever consider a tattoo.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

ouesi said:


> It's not for you to comprehend. It's for the person who has survived breast cancer.
> Many breast cancer survivors get nipples tattooed back on as part of the reconstruction. So yes, "injecting ink in to the skin" is actually a pretty common practice after surviving breast cancer.
> That some women choose to have that ink be something other than a nipple is no one's business but their own.
> 
> ...


What hogwash. I am not you and there is no reason I should have the same feelings as you, just because you do not like my feelings.

I am stating my opinion. I am not stating an opinion on the person nor did I say it was my business what anyone else chooses to do after breast cancer. I am stating my opinion on tattoos and my opinion on getting tattoos after breast cancer. My opinion. What part of that do you not understand?

I've been reading your posts a long time and so I know you have pretty strong opinions on many things yourself.

As for ink over breast cancer scars, I have three close family members who are breast cancer survivors, one twice. Sister, aunt (on mother's side) and cousin (on mother's side). All three of them work very hard to avoid anything that might be a potential for recurrence. The sister is the one with the daughter who has tattooed her entire body.

Thankfully (from my point of view) none of the three are interested in tattooing.

Let me say it even more clearly. I hate tattoos because I think they are ugly and I can't comprehend why anyone would want to sit through a painful process to have something so foreign to their biological make up permanently implanted in their skin. My feeling this way is not a judgement on the people who like them or have them. I understand that they do not feel the same way as I do about it and that is fine. It is how *I *feel.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Hate and ugly are such strong words with very negative connotations though  Most of use would be hurt or upset if other people were saying things about us were ugly or they hated it whether its body art or the colour of our hair or the way we dress. I prefer to keep my hate for people who do deserve it rather than for something that is neither anything to do with me nor affects who the person behind it is. I don't like the one my OH has on his arm particularly but to be honest I don't even notice its there anymore.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> then wonder why they are unemployable in certain professions


@Ceiling Kitty: true...the guy who does my car has tattoos on his legs (wears shorts in this hot weather) and I don't give that a second thought. If I took the cat for his boosters and the vet had a tattoo of a snarling Pitbull or a Persian cat on his forehead I would likely stare at it (covertly, of course, while trying to look like I wasn't staring). Similarly, I'd have found it slightly strange if one of my son's teachers had had _facial_ tattoos. One did in fact have a leg tattoo which was not ever commented on. Or a lawyer/barrister in court sporting facial tattoos...I'd find that odd.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

Pappychi said:


> View attachment 281642


Or as long as you say you don´t like their tattoos... but talking about tattoos is like any other taste, some like them, some don´t. Also some like to use words love and hate for lots of things. I love ice cream, but I hate broccoli. (And again, just to make it clear, I do not hate broccoli eaters and this is just an example.) In real life I love both ice cream and broccoli, but I do hate overcooked carrots and most tattoos. (although some do look nice and can be art on the skin even, like some one said) But then I don´t like everything that is art either. And as interesting it is to find out, who likes tattoos, who doesn´t and who doesn´t really care either way, I think the yam or yack - thread works for me better. I might even use tattoos as the next question....


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> *Hate and ugly are such strong words with very negative connotations though*  Most of use would be hurt or upset if other people were saying things about us were ugly or they hated it whether its body art or the colour of our hair or the way we dress. I prefer to keep my hate for people who do deserve it rather than for something that is neither anything to do with me nor affects who the person behind it is. I don't like the one my OH has on his arm particularly but to be honest I don't even notice its there anymore.


You make a very good point there. I was just thinking about that, that some people may have a different meaning of hate and ugly from what I do.

I have sensory intolerance, all senses are affected, which is one reason things that visually disturb me create a feeling of "hate" rather than dislike. I hate perfume and aftershave, I hate stripes and dots, I hate repetitive noise, I hate the feel of certain textures, I hate certain lighting. I hate these things because they cause me extreme discomfort.

Hate IS a strong word but unless you have it, you can't imagine how sick it can make me feel. Tattoos, especially plastered all over, also cause me discomfort. I look away as soon as I can, just the way I do with someone wearing stripes, but it still can make me nauseous. I have to be very careful to stare only at my niece's face. Same with a coworker in my office. I like her very much but her shoulders and arms are tattooed and she wears skinny strap tops to show them off. It makes me seasick to look at them. But we often work on projects together and it's difficult for me to not see them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

lorilu said:


> What hogwash. I am not you and there is no reason I should have the same feelings as you, just because you do not like my feelings.


I'm not for one minute saying we should felt the same about anything, I'm simply holding a mirror up to your statements. 


lorilu said:


> I've been reading your posts a long time and so I know you have pretty strong opinions on many things yourself.


Yup. I have very strong feelings about how our actions affect other people. People using inhumane and ineffective training practices that affect someone other than themselves, you bet, I have very strong opinions on that. 
A tattoo that has absolutely zero effect on me whatsoever is not something I feel the need to express a strong opinion about, especially if it's a negative one, especially after someone has shared their very personal and life changing reasons for having that tattoo.



lorilu said:


> As for ink over breast cancer scars, I have three close family members who are breast cancer survivors, one twice. Sister, aunt (on mother's side) and cousin (on mother's side). All three of them work very hard to avoid anything that might be a potential for recurrence. The sister is the one with the daughter who has tattooed her entire body.
> 
> Thankfully (from my point of view) none of the three are interested in tattooing.


Are you suggesting tattoos cause breast cancer? Really?!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

ouesi said:


> Are you suggesting tattoos cause breast cancer? Really?!


No. I know you are intelligent enough to know what I am saying and you know I did not say that or even imply it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

lorilu said:


> No. I know you are an expert at word twisting when it suits your purposes. I also know you are intelligent enough to know what I am saying and you know I did not say that or even imply it.


It's why I asked. 
Putting that they work very hard to avoid anything that might be a potential for recurrence next to "thankfully none of the three are interested in tattooing" made it seem like you were suggesting tattooing might be one of those things that had a potential for recurrence of breast cancer. 
Glad you clarified.

Still not sure how it's any business of yours if they choose to get tattoos or not, but hey ho...


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

ouesi said:


> It's why I asked.
> Putting that they work very hard to avoid anything that might be a potential for recurrence next to "thankfully none of the three are interested in tattooing" made it seem like you were suggesting tattooing might be one of those things that had a potential for recurrence of breast cancer.
> Glad you clarified.
> 
> Still not sure how it's any business of yours if they choose to get tattoos or not, but hey ho...


I didn't say it is my business. Again, I was stating _my opinion_ about it. Of course since they are people I am extremely close to and I do consider their welfare my business, since we look out for one another, if they asked me I would tell them what I thought.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

So would it be OK if I said I hate ginger hair and find it ugly? Its not saying the person is bad or that I hate the person but that I hate their hair and think its ugly. Personally I can't think of a meaner spirited thing to say to or about another person so I don't really get why its OK to say it about body art.

@lorilu that isn't directed at you alone, I'm sure it must be really hard to deal with a sensory intolerance and must make your life really difficult but not everyone on this thread has the same intolerance.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> So would it be OK if I said I hate ginger hair and find it ugly? Its not saying the person is bad or that I hate the person but that I hate their hair and think its ugly. Personally I can't think of a meaner spirited thing to say to or about another person so I don't really get why its OK to say it about body art.
> .


I think the way people use hate depends a lot on the context and the way it is said. People can be say extremely cruel things and still be polite, and vice versa. My best friend could say "I hate your hair cut" and I really wouldn´t feel upset, but someone I´m not on friendly terms might just say "you had your hair cut, didn´t you?" and I might find that offensive, had she not said it looked nice. So you can be very offensive by not saying anything either.

For me the line is expressing an opinion about something a person can do about, not about the one´s natural looks. E.g. I hate tight t-shirts with big bellies is something I could say in general. But we are talking in general terms on PF and not talking about anyone´s looks as as such. If I saw a really ugly tattoo on someone, would I say that, hey, isn´t that a really ugly tattoo? Most like no, unless I was asked what I really think of it. Then I might say what I think. But just might. That would depend on the situation a lot.

But this is another topic - when can say what you really think, and when you need to be just polite?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

MrsZee said:


> I think the way people use hate depends a lot on the context and the way it is said. People can be say extremely cruel things and still be polite, and vice versa. My best friend could say "I hate your hair cut" and I really wouldn´t feel upset, but someone I´m not on friendly terms might just say "you had your hair cut, didn´t you?" and I might find that offensive, had she not said it looked nice. So you can be very offensive by not saying anything either.
> 
> For me the line is expressing an opinion about something a person can do about, not about the one´s natural looks. E.g. I hate tight t-shirts with big bellies is something I could say in general. But we are talking in general terms on PF and not talking about anyone´s looks as as such. If I saw a really ugly tattoo on someone, would I say that, hey, isn´t that a really ugly tattoo? Most like no, unless I was asked what I really think of it. Then I might say what I think. But just might. That would depend on the situation a lot.
> 
> But this is another topic - when can say what you really think, and when you need to be just polite?


Yes its an interesting debate about language and what one person thinks is cruel and nasty someone else might think is acceptable. If anyone said they "hated" my hair I would be upset and probably would not consider them a friend to use such a strong word but then I wouldn't ask anyone what they thought of my hair in the first place. If they offered their opinion anyway I would likely tell them to keep their nasty opinions to themselves and I would imagine people with tattoos would feel the same. You say the line is when its something a person can/can't do something about but perhaps that lady in the photo had them done when she was younger and is now stuck with them or perhaps she absolutely loves them (they might have personal significance like the ones which are the handwriting of a dead relative) and so it might really upset her and undermine her self confidence to hear other people use the words hate and ugly.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

Just as some don’t see the point in tattoos, I don’t see the point in sharing negative opinions about something someone else has made clear is meaningful to them. It just seems mean spirited. 

Like if someone said “oh that dog’s markings are beautiful, they remind me of my passed dog, I loved him so much” even if I did find the markings hideous there is no way I would share that opinion, especially not in that moment. To what end?

This thread started with sharing a tattoo chosen by a breast cancer survivor to go over the scar left from a mastectomy. That’s pretty profound, personal stuff. I don’t see the point in using a thread like this as a jumping off place to share one’s “hate” for tattoos. 

But that’s just me and I realize not everyone feels that way - clearly!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

ouesi said:


> But that's just me and I realize not everyone feels that way - clearly!


Oh it's not just you


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> So would it be OK if I said I hate ginger hair and find it ugly? Its not saying the person is bad or that I hate the person but that I hate their hair and think its ugly. Personally I can't think of a meaner spirited thing to say to or about another person so I don't really get why its OK to say it about body art.
> 
> @lorilu that isn't directed at you alone, I'm sure it must be really hard to deal with a sensory intolerance and must make your life really difficult but not everyone on this thread has the same intolerance.


If you were saying it directly to someone, yes that, in my opinion would be wrong and hurtful. If you simply have a dislike for red hair for whatever reason, and you said so in a general conversation, then no, it would not be wrong.

Some of you seem to have trouble understanding the difference between someone expressing an opinion in general on a public board and someone speaking personal insults to someone. There is a very big difference.

I have never said to anyone with a tattoo "I hate your tattoo". Nor would I. I would not tell someone with red hair I hate red hair (I love it actually) I would not tell someone I think her dog is ugly. These are all personal comments. They are not in any way related to the opinions I have stated in this thread.

I don't even say things like "oh did you lose weight?" If someone tells me they've been dieting and working out I might say "good for you, you look great" but I would never volunteer an opinion about their physical size.

If a close friend asked me about a hair cut or style she has had done, wanting my honest opinion, I would give it. But I would not walk up to someone and say my gosh who cut your hair it looks ugly.

However I might state, in a public board where there was a discussion on hair styles, that I dislike this or that style of wearing hair.

Edited to add: I DO make a point of saying positive things to people. If I see a woman in the grocery store looking fresh and pretty in a summer dress I will go over and tell her I like her dress. Or I will tell someone I like her haircut. Or I will tell someone (for instance in the customer service line at Walmart), when it is my turn to be waited on, I think you are doing a terrific job here.

Yes, even if those people are wearing tattoos, or red hair or stripes. : )


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

lorilu said:


> Yes, even if those people are wearing tattoos, or red hair or stripes. : )


I have a tattoo, currently have red hair and I'm wearing stripes :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh

:Shifty:Shifty:Shifty


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

lorilu said:


> You make a very good point there. I was just thinking about that, that some people may have a different meaning of hate and ugly from what I do.
> 
> I have sensory intolerance, all senses are affected, which is one reason things that visually disturb me create a feeling of "hate" rather than dislike. I hate perfume and aftershave, I hate stripes and dots, I hate repetitive noise, I hate the feel of certain textures, I hate certain lighting. I hate these things because they cause me extreme discomfort.
> 
> Hate IS a strong word but unless you have it, you can't imagine how sick it can make me feel. Tattoos, especially plastered all over, also cause me discomfort. I look away as soon as I can, just the way I do with someone wearing stripes, but it still can make me nauseous. I have to be very careful to stare only at my niece's face. Same with a coworker in my office. I like her very much but her shoulders and arms are tattooed and she wears skinny strap tops to show them off. It makes me seasick to look at them. But we often work on projects together and it's difficult for me to not see them.


I understand.

I have sensory issues too, it's a horrible thing to have to live with.

Certain things make me very uncomfortable to the point I feel sick too, I'm sorry you have to deal with this too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

Pappychi said:


> I have a tattoo, currently have red hair and I'm wearing stripes :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh
> 
> :Shifty:Shifty:Shifty


Okay I totally laughed  
But are you wearing a bra?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

ouesi said:


> *This thread started with sharing a tattoo chosen by a breast cancer survivor to go over the scar left from a mastectomy. *That's pretty profound, personal stuff*. *I don't see the point in using a thread like this as a jumping off place to share one's "hate" for tattoos.
> 
> But that's just me and I realize not everyone feels that way - clearly!


I put it on as I thought it was beautiful and brave thing to do. I really wish I hadn't bothered now.

I don't like them (I would say I do hate seeing them) but I would never say to anyone to there face that what I think about their Tattoo, why would I say that to them.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Happy Paws said:


> I put it on as I thought it was beautiful and brave thing to do.


I agree and if she loves it then that's all that matters


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

ouesi said:


> Okay I totally laughed
> But are you wearing a bra?


Errrr....

:Brb

Why yes Ouesi, I am.... Now


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Pappychi said:


> I have a tattoo, currently have red hair and I'm wearing stripes :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh
> 
> :Shifty:Shifty:Shifty


Hee hee hee! Thanks for the laugh. Now see, I would love looking at your hair but would try to avoid seeing your tattoo or the stripes because they would make me seasick. However I would not tell you that I hate your tattoo or that your stripes make me seasick. I might tell you I like your hair. xx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> I put it on as I thought it was beautiful and brave thing to do. I really wish I hadn't bothered now.
> 
> *I don't like them (I would say I do hate seeing them) but I would never say to anyone to there face that what I think about their Tattoo, why would I say that to them*.


Exactly!


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

lorilu said:


> Hee hee hee! Thanks for the laugh. Now see, I would love looking at your hair but would try to avoid seeing your tattoo or the stripes because they would make me seasick. However I would not tell you that I hate your tattoo or that your stripes make me seasick. I might tell you I like your hair. xx




Unless I had my top and bra off in front of you, you wouldn't see my tattoo. I think that would be too much for a first meeting 

:Woot


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Pappychi said:


> Unless I had my top and bra off in front of you, you wouldn't see my tattoo. I think that would be too much for a first meeting
> 
> :Woot


Unless there was wine and choccy.

Amirite?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

Happy Paws said:


> I put it on as I thought it was beautiful and brave thing to do.


Which I agree with you, it is. 


Pappychi said:


> I agree and if she loves it then that's all that matters


This. 
It's her body, her scar, her breast cancer journey and recovery. No one else's opinion matters, no matter how much we may wish they did


----------



## KATZ1355 (May 30, 2016)

Happy Paws said:


> I hate tatoos, I don't see the point of them, but under this womans circumstances, I think this is really pretty
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-australia-37182390


So what exactly do you not like about them, may I ask?


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Nonnie said:


> Unless there was wine and choccy.
> 
> Amirite?


OOOO I am sold! Chocolate Seashells and I'm basically like putty in anyone's hands roolroolrool


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Pappychi said:


> OOOO I am sold! Chocolate Seashells and I'm basically like putty in anyone's hands roolroolrool


Ooo, cheap.


----------



## KATZ1355 (May 30, 2016)

ouesi said:


> Which I agree with you, it is.
> 
> This.
> It's her body, her scar, her breast cancer journey and recovery. No one else's opinion matters, no matter how much we may wish they did


Exactly, IT IS YOUR BODY to do with what you want!.


----------



## KATZ1355 (May 30, 2016)

Pappychi said:


> OOOO I am sold! Chocolate Seashells and I'm basically like putty in anyone's hands roolroolrool[/QUOTE


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

KATZ1355 said:


> Your pathetic!


Ummm, pardon?


----------



## KATZ1355 (May 30, 2016)

Bisbow said:


> Got to say I agree with you
> I se no point in covering your body with tattoos and wonder what they will look like when the body is old, saggy and wrinkled.


Excuse me - LIVE FOR TODAY!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Yes its an interesting debate about language and what one person thinks is cruel and nasty someone else might think is acceptable. If anyone said they "hated" my hair I would be upset and probably would not consider them a friend to use such a strong word but then I wouldn't ask anyone what they thought of my hair in the first place. If they offered their opinion anyway I would likely tell them to keep their nasty opinions to themselves and I would imagine people with tattoos would feel the same. You say the line is when its something a person can/can't do something about but perhaps that lady in the photo had them done when she was younger and is now stuck with them or perhaps she absolutely loves them (they might have personal significance like the ones which are the handwriting of a dead relative) and so it might really upset her and undermine her self confidence to hear other people use the words hate and ugly.


We are talking about photos from internet or ideas here, not saying anything personal to anyone. We are not talking about someone´s religion, sexual inclination or nationality either, we are talking about tattoos. The lady in question can be very nice or she could be a psychopath as far as I know, but as I have absolutely no connection with her, I am not even trying to guess what she is like or whether she would be offended by this discussion. Somehow I think she is used to getting both admiration or dislike for her tattoos also on personal level. So I am sorry, but I just cannot know how that lady with tattoos could be offended by this thread. I know members of PF can be offended, but surely not those, who are just images we copied from internet. Having tattoos is like having a perm to me. Some like, some don´t, some even love or hate them, but we should be able to express our opinions about this type topics freely, surely? E.g. I hate many perms, love some, and are indifferent to most. Pretty much the same with tattoos. I like stripes, though, love ginger hair, but hate my own hair. For me this is a yam or yuck topic, and no one should be offended by different tastes.

Happy Paws picked a photo she liked on the net and asked our opinion about it. Many said "loved or liked it, some said "hate or dislike tattoos". That´s it. Being polite is another topic, and could be an interesting one on PF. As long as all would remain polite, that is, as in real life terms being _genuinely_ polite is a virtue and something to be admired. Good on you for doing that.


----------



## KATZ1355 (May 30, 2016)

Bisbow said:


> Got to say I agree with you
> I se no point in covering your body with tattoos and wonder what they will look like when the body is old, saggy and wrinkled.


You do not have to COVER your body in them.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Pappychi said:


> Ummm, pardon?


Probably means you should hold out for some of these instead; they are about £400.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Nonnie said:


> Ooo, cheap.




You didn't ask how many boxes of them I could eat


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Pappychi said:


> You didn't ask how many boxes of them I could eat


Well, im assuming its not the four pack of seahorses.

No one is THAT cheap. Surely?


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Nonnie said:


> Probably means you should hold out for some of these instead; they are about £400.


That looks gold dusted horse poop :Wtf


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

Pappychi said:


> Unless I had my top and bra off in front of you, you wouldn't see my tattoo. I think that would be too much for a first meeting


Which brings up another interesting point. Many tattoos are not visible in your average social setting, so sharing opinions about how hideous tattoos are or how stupid you think it is to get one done could potentially be more awkward than you realize.

I had a very awkward moment just recently when a new coworker decided to voice his opinions about vegetarians and how they're all pasty and unhealthy looking and a couple other rather mean spirited things, you know, just sharing his opinion . 
Three other coworkers who know I'm a vegetarian were also very uncomfortable and sort of looking to me to see how I would react. I didn't, because frankly I don't give a rat's ass what some ignoramus thinks about my diet choices, and really I didn't have to say anything as I was standing there as living, breathing poof that all the crap he was saying about vegetarians was clearly not true. 
I just smiled (was actually mostly laughing at that point) and walked away. Sometimes it really is okay to have an unexpressed opinion


----------



## KATZ1355 (May 30, 2016)

MrsZee said:


> We are talking about photos from internet or ideas here, not saying anything personal to anyone. We are not talking about someone´s religion, sexual inclination or nationality either, we are talking about tattoos. The lady in question can be very nice or she could be a psychopath as far as I know, but as I have absolutely no connection with her, I am not even trying to guess what she is like or whether she would be offended by this discussion. Somehow I think she is used to getting both admiration or dislike for her tattoos also on personal level. So I am sorry, but I just cannot know how that lady with tattoos could be offended by this thread. I know members of PF can be offended, but surely not those, who are just images we copied from internet. Having tattoos is like having a perm to me. Some like, some don´t, some even love or hate them, but we should be able to express our opinions about this type topics freely, surely? E.g. I hate many perms, love some, and are indifferent to most. Pretty much the same with tattoos. I like stripes, though, love ginger hair, but hate my own hair. For me this is a yam or yuck topic, and no one should be offended by different tastes.
> 
> Happy Paws picked a photo she liked on the net and asked our opinion about it. Many said "loved or liked it, some said "hate or dislike tattoos". That´s it. Being polite is another topic, and could be an interesting one on PF. As long as all would remain polite, that is, as in real life terms being _genuinely_ polite is a virtue and something to be admired. Good on you for doing that.


OK you said your bit too.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Pappychi said:


> That looks gold dusted horse poop :Wtf


I just Googled worlds most expensive chocolate.

Im not overly fussed, as long as its not American.


----------



## KATZ1355 (May 30, 2016)

Siskin said:


> I'm not keen on tattoos either, I guess it was the era I grew up in and agree with Steve, tattoos don't look too good on wrinkly skin. I do wonder what the sleeve ones will look like when the person is 90.
> 
> Oddly neither of the children have one. Both have said they have thought about it, but ended up not bothering. I've not discouraged them particularly apart from a bit of nose wrinkling, but would have though that at least one of them would have succumbed at some time. Daughter has a couple of piercings other then her ears, son is as he arrived in this world.
> 
> As to the picture, very pretty and a nice way of making the lady feel good about her surgery. Good for her.


Who the hell cares if you manage to get to that age!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

KATZ1355 said:


> Who the hell cares if you manage to get to that age!


Are you trying to get yourself banned, again?

This is the second thread in a few minutes you have jumped in on making stupid, irrelevant, unintelligent and rude remarks.

If you've nothing useful to contribute, why not just go away?


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Nonnie said:


> I just Googled worlds most expensive chocolate.
> 
> Im not overly fussed, as long as its not American.


Oh my word American chocolate :Wtf

but dark chocolate is even worse :Vomit:Vomit:Vomit:Vomit


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

KATZ1355 said:


> So what exactly do you not like about them, may I ask?


I know you didn´t ask me this, so apologies for that. The reason is that I have just seen so many badly done tattoos and very few nice ones. But there are some nice ones too, and maybe eventually most tattoos will look nice as people won´t accept badly done tattoos. And now I really have overdone my piece over this topic.


----------



## KATZ1355 (May 30, 2016)

Pappychi said:


> Oh my word American chocolate :Wtf
> 
> but dark chocolate is even worse :Vomit:Vomit:Vomit:Vomit


Poor mare.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Pappychi said:


> Oh my word American chocolate :Wtf
> 
> but dark chocolate is even worse :Vomit:Vomit:Vomit:Vomit


Dark choccy is vile. Although if someone gives me some, i'll still eat it....you know....cos.

Lets see if Wheezy will defend that sugar laden, overly sweet crap her people attempt to pass off as chocolate.

I shall attempt to ignore the fact 'they' call it candy probably.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

KATZ1355 said:


> Poor mare.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Nonnie said:


> Lets see if Wheezy will defend that sugar laden, overly sweet crap her people attempt to pass off as chocolate.


That made me laugh more than it should have :Bag


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

lorilu said:


> If you were saying it directly to someone, yes that, in my opinion would be wrong and hurtful. If you simply have a dislike for red hair for whatever reason, and you said so in a general conversation, then no, it would not be wrong.
> 
> Some of you seem to have trouble understanding the difference between someone expressing an opinion in general on a public board and someone speaking personal insults to someone. There is a very big difference.
> 
> ...





MrsZee said:


> We are talking about photos from internet or ideas here, not saying anything personal to anyone. We are not talking about someone´s religion, sexual inclination or nationality either, we are talking about tattoos. The lady in question can be very nice or she could be a psychopath as far as I know, but as I have absolutely no connection with her, I am not even trying to guess what she is like or whether she would be offended by this discussion. Somehow I think she is used to getting both admiration or dislike for her tattoos also on personal level. So I am sorry, but I just cannot know how that lady with tattoos could be offended by this thread. I know members of PF can be offended, but surely not those, who are just images we copied from internet. Having tattoos is like having a perm to me. Some like, some don´t, some even love or hate them, but we should be able to express our opinions about this type topics freely, surely? E.g. I hate many perms, love some, and are indifferent to most. Pretty much the same with tattoos. I like stripes, though, love ginger hair, but hate my own hair. For me this is a yam or yuck topic, and no one should be offended by different tastes.
> 
> Happy Paws picked a photo she liked on the net and asked our opinion about it. Many said "loved or liked it, some said "hate or dislike tattoos". That´s it. Being polite is another topic, and could be an interesting one on PF. As long as all would remain polite, that is, as in real life terms being _genuinely_ polite is a virtue and something to be admired. Good on you for doing that.


The way I see it Happy Paws picked a photo she liked then went on to be rather unkind about the photos @BlueJay has posted. How do we know whether the lady is Bluejay's mother or grandmother? Also if I was to say (in general not about anyone in particular) I hate ginger hair and find it ugly I would surely know that anyone with ginger hair reading those words would likely be upset/cross about them as although I might not be directing my comments at them I am still being nasty/unkind about something that they live with/that does affect them and in my view that is thoughtless and unnecessary.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Nonnie said:


>


I'd prefer to think of myself as something a bit more elegant thanks!

:Mooning


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Pappychi said:


> I'd prefer to think of myself as something a bit more elegant thanks!
> 
> :Mooning


I almost wish I didn't have to go out with the dogs now as I can sense this thread is going to be a classic


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

Nonnie said:


> Dark choccy is vile. Although if someone gives me some, i'll still eat it....you know....cos.
> 
> Lets see if Wheezy will defend that sugar laden, overly sweet crap her people attempt to pass off as chocolate.
> 
> I shall attempt to ignore the fact 'they' call it candy probably.


If it's not dark chocolate it's not chocolate 

Unless it's a reese's peanut butter cup and then hand it over.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

ouesi said:


> If it's not dark chocolate it's not chocolate
> 
> Unless it's a reese's peanut butter cup and then hand it over.


I love Peanut Better Cups! 

Also, in love with Nutella Milkshake :Hungry


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

Pappychi said:


> I love Peanut Better Cups!
> 
> Also, in love with Nutella Milkshake :Hungry


I could probably eat an entire jar of Nutella, you know, like on a dare or something... Not that I would actually just sit there and mindlessly shove the whole thing in my mouth... No, nothing like that...


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

MrsZee said:


> We are talking about photos from internet or ideas here, not saying anything personal to anyone. We are not talking about someone´s religion, sexual inclination or nationality either, we are talking about tattoos. The lady in question can be very nice or she could be a psychopath as far as I know, but as I have absolutely no connection with her, I am not even trying to guess what she is like or whether she would be offended by this discussion. Somehow I think she is used to getting both admiration or dislike for her tattoos also on personal level. So I am sorry, but I just cannot know how that lady with tattoos could be offended by this thread. I know members of PF can be offended, but surely not those, who are just images we copied from internet. Having tattoos is like having a perm to me. Some like, some don´t, some even love or hate them, but *we should be able to express our opinions about this type topics freely, surely?* E.g. I hate many perms, love some, and are indifferent to most. Pretty much the same with tattoos. I like stripes, though, love ginger hair, but hate my own hair. For me this is a yam or yuck topic, and no one should be offended by different tastes.
> 
> Happy Paws picked a photo she liked on the net and asked our opinion about it. Many said "loved or liked it, some said "hate or dislike tattoos". That´s it. Being polite is another topic, and could be an interesting one on PF. As long as all would remain polite, that is, as in real life terms being _genuinely_ polite is a virtue and something to be admired. Good on you for doing that.


Exactly!

though I remember a thread not that long ago about someone asking about those breeds with flat faces (brac?) and we were only saying if we like the breed or not, some people with those breeds got offended, it's just an opinion. 
I know a scruffy terrier cross would not be everyones like, but I wouldn't be offended with people saying that they don't like terriers for whatever reason, it's just an opinion about a breed, not a specific dog. 
Now if someone said 'I don't like Bungo' then I have the right to be offended, but 'I don't like terriers' then fine, that's your preference.

.......................................

Back to tattoos, personally I don't like big tattoos that cover large areas, a small tattoo can be OK, but not something I would ever have. 
What people want to do to their own bodies is their choice, as is my choice to like or dislike something, for as long as opinions are asked and it's just general then no one is being personal. Also saying you don't like tattoos is not saying the person saying it dislike the person, just that they don't like a certain something that someone chooses to have done. Now saying 'I don't like so-and-so because of the tattoos they are wearing' then that is not on, but noone is saying that.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

:Muted:Bag:Locktopic


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

ouesi said:


> If it's not dark chocolate it's not chocolate
> 
> Unless it's a reese's peanut butter cup and then hand it over.


Well that was........disappointing.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Peanut butter cups are amazing, but it's got to be the big ones, wrapped up individually. The mini peanut butter cups have the wrong chocolate to peanut butter ratio and aren't as good.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

ouesi said:


> I could probably eat an entire jar of Nutella, you know, like on a dare or something... Not that I would actually just sit there and mindlessly shove the whole thing in my mouth... No, nothing like that...


Saaaaaaame 

Now, dipping Peanut Butter Cups in Nutella is just wonderful rool


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

Nonnie said:


> Well that was........disappointing.


Geez! I can't be awesome ALL the time you know!

What do you want from me? Baby pigeon pictures?!


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

ouesi said:


> Geez! I can't be awesome ALL the time you know!
> 
> What do you want from me? Baby pigeon pictures?!


Stop.

Right.

Now.

:Stop


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

Pappychi said:


> Stop.
> 
> Right.
> 
> ...


Is that a dare? :Mooning:Mooning:Hilarious


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

ouesi said:


> I could probably eat an entire jar of Nutella, you know, *like on a dare or something*... Not that I would actually just sit there and mindlessly shove the whole thing in my mouth... No, nothing like that...


I wouldn't even need to be dared....


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MrsZee said:


> Having tattoos is like having a perm to me. Some like, some don´t, some even love or hate them, we should be able to express our opinions about topics freely, surely? E.g. I hate many perms, love some, and are indifferent to most.


Hey I had a perm once. As a dare. And I hated it.

Hairdresser told me I wouldn't be able to wear my motorcycle crash helmet until the hair settled down.
So how was I to get home? Asked me..............

Motorbike it was then.

45 minutes later, arrived home, helmet removed WTF expression looking back at me from the mirror.
It made me look like Derek, played by Steve Huison, who was Cheryl's boyfriend in the Royle Family.:Sorry

Perms?

My 4r53!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

ouesi said:


> Geez! I can't be awesome ALL the time you know!
> 
> What do you want from me? Baby pigeon pictures?!


Baby pigeons are sooo last month.

Now is the time of the Somali Wild Ass.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Why is everyone with tattoos getting upset with people who say they don't like tattoos?  Surely, you got your tattoos done because you liked them, not because you thought a bunch of people on PF would like them?!!! I don't like the tattoo that started this thread, though I do like the fact that the wearer of it is happy she found a way she likes of celebrating her recovery from cancer. I doubt very much she is ever going to read my opinion of her tattoo, but even if she does, I reckon a woman who has had the courage to face what she has been through is strong enough not to become an emotional wreck because some anonymous forum user doesn't like her tattoo. 

I loathe tattoos because the thought of all those needles and ink going into your skin makes me feel sick (I find a lot of body piercings difficult for the same reason - I know a guy who has about 30 little metal rings round the edges of his lips and I can hardly stand looking at him I feel so queasy) My personal view is that they don't look as attractive as the original skin either. But here's the thing - nearly all my friends have tattoos and guess who they tell first when they are getting a new one? Yes, me, because they like to watch me squirm.  None of them seem to have an issue with me not liking tattoos any more than I have an issue with them winding me up about tattoos. We just accept our differences.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

Nonnie said:


> Now is the time of the Somali Wild Ass.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Can't believe I wasted my time getting to the end of this thread and not a single pic of a baby pigeon igeon


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Nettles said:


> Can't believe I wasted my time getting to the end of this thread and not a single pic of a baby pigeon igeon


:Hilarious

Here you are igeonigeonigeonigeonigeonigeonigeonigeonigeonigeonigeonigeonigeonigeonigeon

And just to show I'm not discriminatory enguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguin


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

There's these things my dad gets in Canada, they're a biscuit covered with a generous coating of chocolate & they come in raspberry or maple syrup flavour centres. 

They are to die for, but I can't for the life of me remember the name!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Animallover26 said:


> I don't like big tattoos that cover large areas.


Did you know that I was going to get a life size portrait of Oscar's head tattooed on my back?
Tattoo artist wanted to see Oscar before he set to work in order to get some idea of the task ahead and when he saw him, he turned to look me up and down with a re-evaluating eye and then asked; How about a nice little Whippet?:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> There's these things my dad gets in Canada, they're a biscuit covered with a generous coating of chocolate & they come in raspberry or maple syrup flavour centres.
> 
> They are to die for, but I can't for the life of me remember the name!


We used to get a nice choccie kind of wafer bar with hazelnuts in it when we lived in Germany, can't remember the name either. We trawl Aldi and Lidl regularly just in case they have them, but it's a no show. I reckon them Germans are hanging on to them and not doing the free trade euro market at all, might as well leave the EU if we can't get those chics.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Nettles said:


> Can't believe I wasted my time getting to the end of this thread and not a single pic of a baby pigeon igeon


Here you go, one squab:


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Catharinem said:


> Here you go, one squab:
> View attachment 281675


Oh god no :Arghh

:Nailbiting


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Found them!

Not available in baby pigeon flavour!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

ouesi said:


> Which I agree with you, it is.
> 
> This.
> It's her body, her scar, her breast cancer journey and recovery. No one else's opinion matters, *no matter how much we may wish they did *


Are you just being deliberately obtuse? No one here who "hates tattoos" has expressed the wish that that woman, or anyone else for that matter, did not get a tattoo. No one wants that woman, or anyone else with a tattoo to care about the fact that they hate tattoos. They, we, are simply expressing our own opinion. Why is that so difficult for you to grasp?



rottiepointerhouse said:


> The way I see it Happy Paws picked a photo she liked then went on to be rather unkind about the photos @BlueJay has posted. How do we know whether the lady is Bluejay's mother or grandmother? Also if I was to say (in general not about anyone in particular) I hate ginger hair and find it ugly I would surely know that anyone with ginger hair reading those words would likely be upset/cross about them as although I might not be directing my comments at them I am still being nasty/unkind about something that they live with/that does affect them and in my view that is thoughtless and unnecessary.


How silly would that be, if someone here took offense at someone else expressing an opinion in a general way. If I had ginger hair and read that you hated it, I wouldn't care in the least. I would not take it personally, it doesn't matter at all to me whether you like or hate ginger hair. Why should it?

If I was the woman in the link in the original post, and I read this thread I would not feel offended by the opinions stated. Why should it matter to her, what a bunch of random people in a forum think? It doesn't. No one said anything about her personally.

There is nothing personal in any of these comments from the people who "hate tattoos". These comments are _opinions_ on a _topic_. You know, a discussion.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Pappychi said:


> Oh god no :Arghh
> 
> :Nailbiting


So you don't have a tattoo of a baby pigeon then?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Catharinem said:


> Here you go, one squab:
> View attachment 281675


Lets see if RPH thinks this one is cute.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Siskin said:


> So you don't have a tattoo of a baby pigeon then?


I'm never going to live the baby pigeon down am I?! :Arghh


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Nonnie said:


> Lets see if RPH thinks this one is cute.


I think I've got a Spec Savers Voucher somewhere.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Pappychi said:


> I think I've got a Spec Savers Voucher somewhere.


I think the time for a simple test has passed.

Maybe vouchers for some lasik from Optimax instead?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

BlueJay said:


>


I was just sitting here wondering if @Nonnie was going to find a picture of a baby pigeon tattoo


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

lorilu said:


> Why is that so difficult for you to grasp?


Oh get over yourself and quit telling me what I am able and unable to grasp.

What I really can't grasp is why no one has found a baby pigeon tattoo yet. Or even a somalian wild ass tattoo for that matter.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

ouesi said:


> Or even a somalian wild ass tattoo for that matter.


I googled wild ass tattoos and it took me to a naughty website :Facepalm


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

ouesi said:


> Oh get over yourself and quit telling me what I am able and unable to grasp.
> 
> What I really can't grasp is why no one has found a baby pigeon tattoo yet. Or even a somalian wild ass tattoo for that matter.


Okay. I will. And I ask, in the same spirit, that you quit making up ulterior intent for those of us who don't share your opinion in this thread.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

Pappychi said:


> I googled wild ass tattoos and it took me to a naughty website :Facepalm


Ha ha ha :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
You googled ass and tattoo and wonder why you get the results you do?!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

According to Google Images no one has been invnovative enough to get a tattoo of a baby pigeon


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> According to Google Images no one has been invnovative enough to get a tattoo of a baby pigeon


I should ask my niece. If she has any bare skin left, she could draw it, and have it done. Then come in and share it with the gang. : )


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

simplysardonic said:


> According to Google Images no one has been invnovative enough to get a tattoo of a baby pigeon


There's always a first, so, who's up for the task guys?!


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

ouesi said:


> Ha ha ha :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> You googled ass and tattoo and wonder why you get the results you do?!


Well when you put it like that :Shifty


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Pappychi said:


> There's always a first, so, who's up for the task guys?!


Me Me Me!

Id quite like to have a lasting reminder of our forum antics.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Not quite a squab....

...and a bit goatse - esque.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Nonnie said:


> Not quite a squab....
> 
> ...and a bit goatse - esque.


You got that done quick


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

:Locktopic:Locktopic:Muted:Muted:Bag:Bag


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

Nonnie said:


> Not quite a squab....
> 
> ...and a bit goatse - esque.


You win


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

KATZ1355 said:


> So what exactly do you not like about them, may I ask?


I wouldn't like to upset anyone by saying what I think.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

ouesi said:


> You win


OMG really?!

I feel like i should have prepared a speech or something.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Animallover26 said:


> Exactly!
> 
> though I remember a thread not that long ago about someone asking about those breeds with flat faces (brac?) and we were only saying if we like the breed or not, some people with those breeds got offended, it's just an opinion.
> I know a scruffy terrier cross would not be everyones like, but I wouldn't be offended with people saying that they don't like terriers for whatever reason, it's just an opinion about a breed, not a specific dog.
> ...


Playing devils advocate as I like to what about if someone started a thread in dog chat saying the hated scruffy terriers and thought they would ugly. Are you really saying that wouldn't upset you a bit? I know if someone started such a thread saying they hated rotties and thought they were ugly I would be after them with my pitch fork :Hilarious:Hilarious



lorilu said:


> Are you just being deliberately obtuse? No one here who "hates tattoos" has expressed the wish that that woman, or anyone else for that matter, did not get a tattoo. No one wants that woman, or anyone else with a tattoo to care about the fact that they hate tattoos. They, we, are simply expressing our own opinion. Why is that so difficult for you to grasp?
> 
> How silly would that be, if someone here took offense at someone else expressing an opinion in a general way. If I had ginger hair and read that you hated it, I wouldn't care in the least. I would not take it personally, it doesn't matter at all to me whether you like or hate ginger hair. Why should it?
> 
> ...


Look I understand what a discussion is and I understand you don't like tattoos and you along with other people are perfectly entitled not to like them but I do think if you happened to have ginger hair and I stated that I hated ginger hair and thought it was ugly that any ginger haired readers would be justified in telling me how hurtful my comments are. Its just about being a little bit considerate and thinking first about how powerful words are and how much they can hurt whether intentional or not.



Nonnie said:


> Lets see if RPH thinks this one is cute.


Not particularly - I much prefer the one you posted the other day.



Pappychi said:


> I think I've got a Spec Savers Voucher somewhere.


Why is there something wrong with your eyesight  too many gherkins dipped in nutella I suspect.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Why is there something wrong with your eyesight  too many *gherkins dipped in nutella I suspect*.


What blasphemy is this??

Sounds almost as revolting as the 'Twiglet juice' my cousin invented.

She drank it as well, revolting creature.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Twiglet juice


I have to know what this is.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> I have to know what this is.


It was literally just Twiglets stirred into a glass of water.

She felt Twiglets in their bog standard, crunchy & knobbly incarnation just weren't enough.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Why is there something wrong with your eyesight  too many gherkins dipped in nutella I suspect.


One must never devour the gherkin and the nutella together. That would be a crime against nature :Wtf


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

simplysardonic said:


> It was literally just Twiglets stirred into a glass of water.
> 
> She felt Twiglets in their bog standard, crunchy & knobbly incarnation just weren't enough.


But. Like. Why?

:Vomit


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Twiglet juice...innovative at least :Hungover 

I was friends with a girl at school who had ginger hair and she used to get abuse shouted at her in the street just because of her hair colour. I was witness to this at least a couple of times, I can't imagine having to live with it. I don't really get the comparison with taking the piss out of someone's hair and admitting you dislike tattoos. I'm actually unbelievably thin-skinned and can really take things to heart but if someone said they don't like my style idgaf. For example, I have a pair of Doc Martens. I have heard these described as ugly, clunky, and 'lesbian shoes' - don't know if that's intended as an insult...so edgy. It doesn't matter, I like them (although they are brutal on your feet until they are broken it).
Hate is perhaps a strong word for a fashion choice but I don't think hyperbole is prohibited on PF yet.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

CuddleMonster said:


> And just to show I'm not discriminatory enguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguin


You added penguins


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Catharinem said:


> Here you go, one squab:
> View attachment 281675


No way! That's what squab is :Jawdrop People eat the baby pigeons? :Jawdrop


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Nettles said:


> No way! That's what squab is :Jawdrop People eat the baby pigeons? :Jawdrop


Apparently in culinary terms squab is under 4 weeks old.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Catharinem said:


> Apparently in culinary terms squab is under 4 weeks old.


Every day is a school day for me on pet forums


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Playing devils advocate as I like to what about if someone started a thread in dog chat saying the hated scruffy terriers and thought they would ugly. Are you really saying that wouldn't upset you a bit? I know if someone started such a thread saying they hated rotties and thought they were ugly I would be after them with my pitch fork :Hilarious:Hilarious


It would depend how I felt on the day I think, some days, like today, I don't think it would bother me, after all it was just 'scruffy terriers' not a dog in particular, if I was feeling particularly sensitive then I can't say, yes it might make me think 'oh  but I wouldn't get all defensive (I hope)

Now if I shared a picture of Bungo and someone came on and said 'what a horrible dog, isn't he ugly' then yes I would be very upset and wish I knew a spell to give them itchy pants :Shifty


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Animallover26 said:


> It would depend how I felt on the day I think, some days, like today, I don't think it would bother me, after all it was just 'scruffy terriers' not a dog in particular, if I was feeling particularly sensitive then I can't say, yes it might make me think 'oh  but I wouldn't get all defensive (I hope)
> 
> Now if I shared a picture of Bungo and someone came on and said 'what a horrible dog, isn't he ugly' then yes I would be very upset and wish I knew a spell to give them itchy pants :Shifty


You should just pity them, as anyone who could think Bungo is horrible and ugly is either delusional or blind as a bat.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Animallover26 said:


> It would depend how I felt on the day I think, some days, like today, I don't think it would bother me, after all it was just 'scruffy terriers' not a dog in particular, if I was feeling particularly sensitive then I can't say, yes it might make me think 'oh  but I wouldn't get all defensive (I hope)
> 
> Now if I shared a picture of Bungo and someone came on and said 'what a horrible dog, isn't he ugly' then yes I would be very upset and wish I knew a spell to give them itchy pants :Shifty


:Hilarious:Hilarious a spell for itchy pants. I think that is probably true for most of us, what we can shrug off on a good day really upsets us on a bad day.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2016)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> a spell for itchy pants.


I bet @Nonnie is already googling....


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

ouesi said:


> I bet @Nonnie is already googling....


When I was small, well smaller than I am now, there used to be these red plant berry things that my grandma told me caused itchiness in people. When my 6 years younger brother peed me off I collected a cr*p ton and rubbed them all over his underwear.

I am sad to report it never worked


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Pappychi said:


> When I was small, well smaller than I am now, there used to be these red plant berry things that my grandma told me caused itchiness in people. When my 6 years younger brother peed me off I collected a cr*p ton and rubbed them all over his underwear.
> 
> I am sad to report it never worked


I did that to a boy called Sean Hickey - he had an awful reaction and i got in a lot of trouble.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Nonnie said:


> I did that to a boy called Sean Hickey - he had an awful reaction and i got in a lot of trouble.


I probably got the berries wrong in my fit of incensed rage since he had spilt juice all over my brand new Belle Costume :Shifty


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Pappychi said:


> I probably got the berries wrong in my fit of incensed rage since he had spilt juice all over my brand new Belle Costume :Shifty


It's rosehips, but you have to split them open very carefully to get the itching powder ( super fine hairs around the pips) out. Of course I've never used it myself


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Pappychi said:


> I probably got the berries wrong in my fit of incensed rage since he had spilt juice all over my brand new Belle Costume :Shifty


I was merely an *******.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Pappychi said:


> I probably got the berries wrong in my fit of incensed rage since he had spilt juice all over my brand new Belle Costume :Shifty


It's rosehips, but you have to split them open very carefully to get the itching powder ( super fine hairs around the pips) out. Of course I've never used it myself


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Catharinem said:


> It's rosehips, but you have to split them open very carefully to get the itching powder ( super fine hairs around the pips) out. Of course I've never used it myself


Oh really?

:Brb

Revenge will be mine enguin


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Nonnie said:


> I was merely an *******.


I don't believe that for one second


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

CuddleMonster said:


> You should just pity them, as anyone who could think Bungo is horrible and ugly is either delusional or blind as a bat.


Thank you 

:Hilarious I mention itchy pants and this is how the convo has gone, I love this place! Thanks for the laugh, needed that!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Pappychi said:


> I don't believe that for one second


Im just a slightly more subtle...









...these days.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Nonnie said:


> Im just a slightly more subtle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the internet nobody knows you're a Wild Somali Ass... ompus


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Pappychi said:


> Oh really?
> 
> :Brb
> 
> Revenge will be mine enguin


Wear disposable or marigold gloves.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Catharinem said:


> Wear disposable or marigold gloves.


You're like an evil mastermind.

I love it ompus


----------

